# Qué tal -> response



## Philippa

Hola a todos
Si alguien pregunta '¿Qué tal?', ¿Cuáles son las respuestas posibles? ¿Tengo todas (lo normales) o no?

estupendo
muy bien
bien
regular
no muy bien
fatal

¿Se usan mucho 'estupendo' aquí?

Gracias de antemano
Philippa


----------



## elroy

En España sí...


----------



## araceli

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> Si alguien pregunta '¿Qué tal?', ¿Cuáles son las respuestas posibles? ¿Tengo todas (lo normales) o no?
> 
> estupendo
> muy bien
> bien
> regular
> no muy bien
> fatal
> 
> ¿Se usan mucho 'estupendo' aquí?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> Philippa



Hola:
Una corrección:
lo normales
 
las normales  o mejor, las más comunes.
Todas tus respuestas están bien, depende en qué país estés, acá diría también: macanudo, mal, más o menos,etc. Hay otras más pero esas ya son palabrotas...  
Chau


----------



## Marc1

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> Si alguien pregunta '¿Qué tal?', ¿Cuáles son las respuestas posibles? ¿Tengo todas (lo normales) o no?
> 
> estupendo
> muy bien
> bien
> regular
> no muy bien
> fatal
> 
> ¿Se usan mucho 'estupendo' aquí?



Donde es "aquí" ?

Estupendo y fatal, pueden ser respuestas comunes o ridículas depende del entorno.

Hay muchas más por supesto. 
Fantástico, excelente, re-bien para los que toman mucho café.  
Mal, pa'l diablo, jodido, sonado, fusilado, para los amantes del tango...chan chan!


----------



## Tormenta

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> Si alguien pregunta '¿Qué tal?', ¿Cuáles son las respuestas posibles? ¿Tengo todas (lo normales) o no?
> 
> estupendo
> muy bien
> bien
> regular
> no muy bien
> fatal
> 
> ¿Se usan mucho 'estupendo' aquí?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> Philippa




Y si andas con la depre:

Más o menos
Tirando (para no aflojar)
Más mal que bien
Aquí andamos


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Y si andas con la depre:
> 
> Más o menos
> Tirando (para no aflojar)
> Más mal que bien
> Aquí andamos



Queachee Tormentita!?

Concentrate en las buenas, 
Fabu
tranqui
piola piola
a nivel
hum... se me cortó la inspiracion...


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Queachee Tormentita!?
> 
> Concentrate en las buenas,
> Fabu
> tranqui
> piola piola
> a nivel
> hum... se me cortó la inspiracion...




Estoy de diez!   
Será porque tomo mucho café.  Café solo, claro.......o con torta de chocolate, aunque prefiero los churros con dulce de leche


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> Si alguien pregunta '¿Qué tal?', ¿Cuáles son las respuestas posibles? ¿Tengo todas (lo normales) o no?
> 
> estupendo
> muy bien
> bien
> regular
> no muy bien
> fatal
> 
> ¿Se usan mucho 'estupendo' aquí?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> Philippa





Hi Phil!!    En Argentina no usamos el "estupendo" ni el "fatal".

Muy bien; bien; re-bien; de diez; super bien...  

Tirando; más o menos; acá andamos....  

Mal; re-mal; como el cu*o...


----------



## Philippa

araceli said:
			
		

> macanudo
> más o menos


Muchas gracias, aracali, por tu corrección   


			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Donde es "aquí" ?
> re-bien
> pa'l diablo
> sonado
> fusilado
> chan chan


Marc, 'aquí' está en una respuesta a ¿qué tal? a diferencia de un día estupendo etc.  


			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Tirando (para no aflojar)
> Más mal que bien
> Aquí andamos





			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Fabu
> tranqui
> piola piola
> a nivel





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> de diez
> acá andamos
> re-mal



Muchísimas gracias por todos tus ideas....pero no entiendo las de arriba   
¡Por favor ayúdadme!   
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, aracali, por tu corrección
> Marc, 'aquí' está en una respuesta a ¿qué tal? a diferencia de un día estupendo etc
> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por todos tus ideas....pero no entiendo las de arriba ¡Por favor ayúdadme! Philippa





Philippa, acá va la explicación de las mías     

*re-bien*   más que muy bien

*de diez*  y* 10 puntos  *   el sistema de corrección de exámenes (bueno al menos 1 de los sistemas de calificación) es numérico y va del 1 al 10, por lo tanto sacarse un diez es como tener una A.  Si estás *de diez * o *diez puntos * estás *de maravilla*  ésta también es una forma posible de contestar a la pregunta *¿Qué tal?.*


*acá andamos*   quiere decir más o menos, no te va muy bien, no estás muy contenta.


----------



## Philippa

Artrella said:
			
		

> Philippa, acá va la explicación de las mías
> 
> *re-bien*   más que muy bien
> 
> *de diez*  y* 10 puntos  *   el sistema de corrección de exámenes (bueno al menos 1 de los sistemas de calificación) es numérico y va del 1 al 10, por lo tanto sacarse un diez es como tener una A.  Si estás *de diez * o *diez puntos * estás *de maravilla*  ésta también es una forma posible de contestar a la pregunta *¿Qué tal?.*
> 
> 
> *acá andamos*   quiere decir más o menos, no te va muy bien, no estás muy contenta.



Hola y gracias Art!
¿Así que más o menos no es lo mismo como 'regular' pero es un poco mal?
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola y gracias Art!
> ¿Así que más o menos no es lo mismo que 'regular' pero es un poco mal?
> Philippa





Sí Philippa    regular = más o menos


----------



## rrodriguezdiaz2003

otras respuestas serian : mal pero acostumbrado--bien ,o queres que te cuente?-


----------



## flexi1

I understand that "Qué tal" translates to an informal "how are you" or "whats up" but what would be a normal reply to "Qué tal"...bien??...or something else?

Thanks


----------



## JarmandoX

A:¿Que tal?
B:Bien


----------



## delhi

"Bien" it's OK. Sometimes it isn't even answered. How are you?, What's up?, are correct translations for it, but sometimes it's just a greeting. Part of the "hello". You can answer "bien" or not, but, if this is your question, no, there's not a particular protocolar answer for it.


----------



## flexi1

Ok thanks for that, could you simply reply with "Qué tal" aswell?


----------



## delhi

Yes, but it wouldn't be a reply, but another question, I think.


----------



## JarmandoX

flexi1 said:


> Ok thanks for that, could you simply reply with "Qué tal" aswell?


 
No in spanish that doesn´t work, at least here in Perú, you can't answer to "¿Qué tal?" with the same, maybe you could reply "Bien, ¿y tu?" that is something like "Fine, and you?"


----------



## flexi1

Gracias...


----------



## ruru2006

When used as a greeting
Que tal está Ud? (would be the whole sentence) = How are you
Que tal está (Ud) 
Que tal
Answer: bien gracias, y Ud?

Now, sometimes, when not a greeting, 
Que tal le pareció? (referring to something seen, read, tasted, experienced, examined... Que tal?
to an answer of: bien, mal, ... (opinion)


----------



## pejeman

-Bien. ¿Y tú?

Saludos.


----------



## coteroo

Hello,

I've looked through a number of threads on this forum and I keep getting different responses to what ¿que tal? means.  Some say it mean's "what's up," and others say "how are you" in a casual way.  Well, if it means "what's up", and I say great, that doesn't make sense...likewise, if it means how are you and I say "nothing" that doesn't quite capture the idea I'm going for...so I guess a good question would be which do people think it actually means, and what are general responses to it?

Thanks


----------



## termes2000

What's up!
Definitely


----------



## Cleotis

¿Qué tal? = How are you? - Answer: bien, mal, regular, "tirando" (Somethign like "going")
What's up? = ¿Qué pasa? (more colloquial) - Answer: nada

Hope it helps,


----------



## shapshico

Cleotis said:


> ¿Qué tal? = How are you? - Answer: bien, mal, regular, "tirando" (Somethign like "going")
> What's up? = ¿Qué pasa? (more colloquial) - Answer: nada
> 
> Hope it helps,


 
ue


----------



## sendai

"¿Qué tal?" is typically answered as if you asked, "how are you?". A common answer is "bien".


----------



## shapshico

Cleotis said:


> ¿Qué tal? = How are you? - Answer: bien, mal, regular, "tirando" (Somethign like "going")
> What's up? = ¿Qué pasa? (more colloquial) - Answer: nada
> 
> Hope it helps,


 
que tal, se lo usa aca en peru como ....
Como estás ?
Hola como le va? (argentina)

como una frase informal pero sin entrar en conversacion , solo como un 
 ahora si estas en una conversación y quieres respuesta a el estado de la otra persona , igual funciona .

saludo


----------



## Soy guapo o Tom-Cualquier

Para mi parte de acuerdo completamente con Cleotis.

I have been living in madrid for the last 8 months and the general response to ¿Que tal? is bien / muy bien / or sometimes mal. 

As a way of confirming this que tal is often used as How was/is........ Que tal las vacaciones for example or even in text messages - ¿que tal estas?

Hope this helps


----------



## coteroo

Gracias a todo por su ayuda. Aunque la primera resupesta fue "what's up," que significa que necesito responder con "nada," la mayoria de las respuestas siguientes dicen que debo responder con "bien, mal, etc." 

gracias, 

sara


----------



## MarkLondres

I know it is simple, but this always confounds me when someone says it to me. Mainly because it a question totally devoid of verbs and nouns.

I uderstand the essence of it but what are the possible replies to it in conversation?

Can i say *estoy bien gracias*, *todo va bien gracias* etc

despite not being asked *como estás?* or *como va?*


----------



## Fernita

Yes, Mark, your options are right.
Anyway, I'd say:

*Bien, gracias.*
*Todo bien, gracias.*


----------



## MarkLondres

Oh thanks Fernita, an answer without verbs or nouns is perfect.


----------



## Tezzaluna

¿Qué tal, Fernita?  

De acuerdo con tu respuesta.  También:

*De lo más bien.  Gracias.*

Tezza


----------



## Fernita

¿Qué tal, Tezza? 

*Muy bien,* ¿y tú?

Otra opción.


----------



## María Madrid

Your answer depends on the context. There's a verb in the question, only it's left out, and it's not always "estar", therefore you have to answer accordingly. If a classmate/colleague asks you after a test/meeting ¿qué tal? he's not asking you how you are, so in this case you could say "me ha ido bien", not "estoy bien". 

- Ayer fui a la fiesta de cumpleaños de Luis.
- ¿Ah, sí? ¿Y qué tal? (¿Qué tal fue la fiesta? - ¿Qué tal lo pasaste?)
- Estuvo fenomenal. // - Me lo pasé fenomenal. // - Fenomenal.

The context will always let you know if they're asking you how you are or something else. Of course you can also leave out the verb in you reply. Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

Mark, I assumed you referred to ¿Qué tal? as "How are you?"

Now, in the middle of a conversation, you wouldn't ask "How are you?", right?
In that sense, as María has explained, *Qué tal?* may mean several other things.

It can even be an exclamation meaning: Wow, look at that!
Example:
-Este es el auto que acabo de comprar.
-¡Qué tal! ¡Es increíble!


----------



## MarkLondres

Fernita said:


> Mark, I assumed you referred to ¿Qué tal? as "How are you?"
> 
> Now, in the middle of a conversation, you wouldn't ask "How are you?", right?
> In that sense, as María has explained, *Qué tal?* may mean several other things.
> 
> It can even be an exclamation meaning: Wow, look at that!
> Example:
> -Este es el auto que acabo de comprar.
> -¡Qué tal! ¡Es increíble!



Thanks very much Fernita and everyone else.

I forgot about the above use, being told/asked "Qué tal las monta~nas"


has also previously caused confusion

Thanks again


----------



## Fernita

MarkLondres said:


> Thanks very much Fernita and everyone else.
> 
> I forgot about the above use, being told/asked "Qué tal las monta~nas"
> 
> 
> has also previously caused confusion
> 
> Thanks again


 
You're welcome Mark!
*¿Qué tal las montañas?*
*Geniales, lindísimas, muy buenas, maravillosas, etc.*
Even here you can omit the verb.


----------



## María Madrid

Fernita said:


> *¿Qué tal las motañas?*


Jamás me he aburrido tanto....

Just another possibility with a different verb.


----------

